# Probleme mit Illustrator 9 / PC



## scanline (25. November 2004)

Hallo,
ich habe hier so merkwürdige Probs mit dem Illustrator9 / PC:

- die xy-Koordinate / -Nullpunkt sämtlicher Objekte ist generell zentriert im Objekt selbst. Ein genaues Positionieren auf dem Dokument ist also nur möglich, wenn man auf x nochmal Objektbreite/2 draufzählt, selbiges gilt für die Höhe. 
- beim Drucken bezieht sich der Drucker / Distiller von der Null-Koordinate her leider ebenfalls auf die Dokumentenmitte, d.h., er fängt vertikal wie horizontal erst in der Mitte des Dokuments an zu drucken ! 

Ich habe nirgendwo eine Möglichkeit der (Vor)eintellung gefunden, in der ich dies beeinflussen könnte.

Wer kann mir helfen - mir dies erklären?
VG
Micha


----------



## Medienoperator (25. November 2004)

Das mit der Objekt-Nullpunkt lässt sich einstellen. Leider habe ich gerade kein Illustrator zur Hand, sonst könnte ich es dir genau sagen. Auf alle Fälle gibt es in irgendeiner Palette ein Kästchen (ich glaube es ist in der Transformieren-Palette), das in jeder Ecke und in der Mitte wiederum Kästchen hat. Eins davon ist schwarz, bei dir wird es das in der Mitte sein. Dann richtet sich die händische Koordinaten-Eingabe am Mittelpunkt des Objektes aus. Wenn man in dem Kästchen ein weisses Kästchen links oben anklickt (das wird dann schwarz), dann richten sich die Koordinaten an der oberen linken Ecke aus.


----------



## scanline (29. November 2004)

Jo, das war es! Vielen Dank. 

Kaum macht man es richtig, schon gehts. Ich wäre im Leben nicht darauf gekommen, dass dieses Symbol funktional ist.
VG
MIcha


----------

